# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan >  tertipu, kalo tertunda, sampai kapan?

## victor

ada beberapa orang yang memanfaatkan forum ini
saya beberapa kali mendapat ym, email, bbm dari bbrp orang
yang isi nya keluhan.
ada yang 4juta, 10jt, 6jt
barang kagak dikirim atau dikirim tapi tidak sesuai dengan kesepakatan atau tertunda

di thread ini harapan saya
jangan menganggap bahwa semua anggota disini tuh bener
ada juga yang memanfaatkan list anggota disini untuk di boongi / tipu

advice saya
mendingan tanya2 dulu deh
bagaimana kredibilitas nya.

salah satu cara begini, contoh saja untuk jogja
saya mau beli ikan dari AAA farm di jogja
kita bisa tanya ke bbrp, seperti om tenonk, om irsan, om ekawiyandi, om budi pb, om seloaji, dll
gmn sich, aaa farm itu
mendingan kirim duit atau kirim barang dulu yach?

maap, kalo ada salah kata2
atau ada sesuatu yang kurang betul
om mod bisa langsung delete this thread

----------


## andriyana

> ada beberapa orang yang memanfaatkan forum ini
> 
> barang kagak dikirim atau dikirim tapi tidak sesuai dengan kesepakatan atau tertunda
> 
> jangan menganggap bahwa semua anggota disini tuh bener
> ada juga yang memanfaatkan list anggota disini untuk di boongi / tipu
> 
> maap, kalo ada salah kata2
> atau ada sesuatu yang kurang betul
> om mod bisa langsung delete this thread


aduh serem bener...   ::  bisa bikin kapok banyak orang ya, Om Vic..
mudah2an orang yang kayak gitu diampuni dosa2nya :P 
maaf kalo salah

----------


## irsan

Om, kalo ada kejadian sperti yang om utarakan, dan pihak yang merasa di rugikan udah melakukan pendekatan dan penyelesaian secara kekeluargaan, namun tidak menghasilkan keputusan yang baik, maka saran saya adalah:

Dibuka ada di thread ini secara umum, sperti di forum jual beli kaskus.. begitu ada kasus dan tidak bisa di selesaikan dengan baik, maka si pembeli/penjual langsung mengkomplain di forum dengan harapan ada tanggapan/tanggung jawab dari si penjual/penjual dan ada penyelesaiaan..

Mendengarkan keluhan hanya dari salah satu pihak, pembeli/penjual belum tentu menjadi jaminan bagi kita bahwa pembeli/penjual itu benar ... kita harus bijaksana mendengarkan dari ke 2 belah pihak tersebut...

Saran saya, kalo ada kasus yang tidak bisa di selesaikan secara kekeluargaan, Mohon di buka aja di thread secara umum... ini lebih baik, jadi penyelesaaian itu ada titik temu, bukan saling tuduh menuduh....

Mungkin bisa diimulain dari kasus yang menimpa om.......  ::

----------


## asagita

Tenang, Om. Om Victor kan sudah beberapa kali melakukan moderasi untuk beberapa kasus sengketa di forum Kois, pasti yang ini juga beres dengan damai  ::  

Saya setuju dengan Om Irsan, kasusnya dibuka aja. Supaya jelas kasusnya dan semua pihak terbuka.

Btw fontnya kegedean tuh... (Mudah-mudahan    ::  (Setan Kois) gak marah diomongin nubie)

Salam,

----------


## rvidella

> [size=150]ada beberapa orang yang memanfaatkan forum ini
> saya beberapa kali mendapat ym, email, bbm dari bbrp orang
> yang isi nya keluhan.


aneh yah
biasanya orang ngeluh ke Tuhan ... kok ini ke "Setan" penunggu Koi-S

untuk bak Casper adalah Hantu yang baik hati
Victor adalah Setan yang baik hati 

huehehehehehehehehehe

kredibilitas emang penting banget yah ...

semoga bisa diselesaikan dengan baik yah ...

 ::  

aku ada salah apa gak nih? huaaaaa jangan diem-diem yah, please kasih tahu ...

 :P

----------


## ademilanforever

Mohon maaf ini sekedar saran saja, bagaimana kalau "KASUS" tersebut dibicarakan secara khusus, maksudnya dijelaskan secara detail apa masalahnya dan siapa penjual atau pembelinya. Agar tidak terjadi kecurigaan secara massal (Umum). Kalau seperti sekarang pasti setiap orang yg membaca thread ini akan mempunyai rasa curiga terhadap seseorang atau beberapa orang (dalam hati bertanya-tanya, siapakah penjualnya atau pembelinya dan apa kasusnya). Sekali lagi mohon maaf apabila ada yg kurang berkenan, saya mengutarakan hal ini karena sy sering jadi pembeli dan penjual di forum tercinta ini, terima kasih.....  ::   ::

----------


## dickytob

> Mohon maaf ini sekedar saran saja, bagaimana kalau "KASUS" tersebut dibicarakan secara khusus, maksudnya dijelaskan secara detail apa masalahnya dan siapa penjual atau pembelinya. Agar tidak terjadi kecurigaan secara massal (Umum). Kalau seperti sekarang pasti setiap orang yg membaca thread ini akan mempunyai rasa curiga terhadap seseorang atau beberapa orang (dalam hati bertanya-tanya, siapakah penjualnya atau pembelinya dan apa kasusnya). Sekali lagi mohon maaf apabila ada yg kurang berkenan, saya mengutarakan hal ini karena sy sering jadi pembeli dan penjual di forum tercinta ini, terima kasih.....


setuju

----------


## ademilanforever

> Originally Posted by victor
> 
> [size=150]ada beberapa orang yang memanfaatkan forum ini
> saya beberapa kali mendapat ym, email, bbm dari bbrp orang
> yang isi nya keluhan.
> 
> 
> aneh yah
> biasanya orang ngeluh ke Tuhan ... kok ini ke "Setan" penunggu Koi-S
> ...


Ini merupakan salah satu contohnya, masing2 jadi bertanya-tanya dan takutnya akan timbul kecurigaan terhadap seseorang atau beberapa orang, tx anyway.....

----------


## irsan

> Originally Posted by victor
> 
> [size=150]ada beberapa orang yang memanfaatkan forum ini
> saya beberapa kali mendapat ym, email, bbm dari bbrp orang
> yang isi nya keluhan.
> 
> 
> aneh yah
> biasanya orang ngeluh ke Tuhan ... kok ini ke "Setan" penunggu Koi-S
> ...


yang susah itu om, ngomong2 ke tempat lain yg macem2, contoh nih om..

si B kemarin di tawarin ikan sama di A dan si B beli dengan harga rp. xxx.xxx,- tahu2 si A juga tawarin ikan ke si C dan ikannya lebih bagus harga cuma selisih sekian rupiah..
nah itu tuhh yang bikin, kacau.. komplain tidak sama si A tp malah sama si B, C, D, E, F .... dsterusnya.. 
Kalo kata pengamat politik itu pembunuhan karakter si A.. 
tapi is ok lah, si A mendengar yang tidak enak di dengar lantas hubungi si B, menawarkan refund dengan koi yang lebih bagus dengan menambah sekian rupiah... eeehhh si B yang mulute gede bilang waduh kok tambah banyak banget, padahal... walah mung rp. 100.000,- doank... 

Yang ini yang harus hati2 om.. mana yang benar nih si A ato si B....

----------


## e-koi

dah, dibuka aja om daripada bertanya tanya...

----------


## iwan_makassar

thread yang sangat menarik......saya sampai membaca berulang kali mulai dari niat baik om victor dengan gaya "menyentil" sampai polemik dan kekisruhan yang terjadi...........

Semua ini proses pembelajaran dan sedikit banyaknya menyimpan sebuah catatan tersendiri bagi saya.....pointnya adalah Responsibilitas, transparansi, kejujuran dan service exellent

----------


## rvidella

dulu aku hampir disemprit ama om iwan yah huehehehehehe

 ::  





> thread yang sangat menarik......saya sampai membaca berulang kali mulai dari niat baik om victor dengan gaya "menyentil" sampai polemik dan kekisruhan yang terjadi...........
> 
> Semua ini proses pembelajaran dan sedikit banyaknya menyimpan sebuah catatan tersendiri bagi saya.....pointnya adalah Responsibilitas, transparansi, kejujuran dan service exellent

----------


## Gom 7rait

> thread yang sangat menarik......saya sampai membaca berulang kali


Senang ngerumpi nih yeh...

----------


## iwan_makassar

aahhh...itu gossip om...lihat ini dong di halaman sebelumnya  ::  



> Untuk yang membaca postingan ini, saya hanya mau menyampaikan bahwa saya orang baru di forum dan baru beberapa kali membeli ikan untuk dikirim ke Makassar dan saya sangat puas bertransaksi dengan:
> 1. Ronny "Benkoi" Purnama
> 2. Rvidella "Dodo Koi"
> 3. Rahmat "Ademilanforever"
> 4. Tomi "Arungtasik" Lebang
> 5. Muh.Menkar
> 6. Adi "Vina_pmk"
> Terima kasih friend dan sukses selalu





> dulu aku hampir disemprit ama om iwan yah huehehehehehe
> 
>  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## iwan_makassar

ngerumpi koi asyik juga...  ::  
[quote=Gom 7rait]


> thread yang sangat menarik......saya sampai membaca berulang kali


Senang ngerumpi nih yeh...[/quote:gcc9udel]

----------


## didiek

KOI'S FOR ALL, ALL FOR KOI'S
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## Gom 7rait

[quote=iwan_makassar]ngerumpi koi asyik juga...  ::  
[quote="Gom 7rait":2woh0z5o]


> thread yang sangat menarik......saya sampai membaca berulang kali


Senang ngerumpi nih yeh...[/quote:2woh0z5o][/quote:2woh0z5o]
Iya ya... rambut udah beruban, kumis udah bercabang, kulit sudah bau tanah... masih aja ketipu.... ha..ha..ha..
rencong kiri-kanan... belati diselip di kolor... dompet masih hilang juga... ha..ha..ha...

----------


## iwan_makassar

Dear rekan2...kalau mau lihat orang yang suka bersedekah maka Bang Sirait ini salah satunya...beli ikan mahal2 kemudian jual murah......saya pernah merasakannya ...sungguh berhati mulia tapi beliau bukan kategori penjual koi lho.....hahahahaha...



> Iya ya... rambut udah beruban, kumis udah bercabang, kulit sudah bau tanah... masih aja ketipu.... ha..ha..ha..
> rencong kiri-kanan... belati diselip di kolor... dompet masih hilang juga... ha..ha..ha...

----------


## rvidella

ouhhhhhh masih kalah dibanding Ben Koi ....
berpacu dalam reputasi ah ....


 ::  


[quote=iwan_makassar]aahhh...itu gossip om...lihat ini dong di halaman sebelumnya  ::  



> Untuk yang membaca postingan ini, saya hanya mau menyampaikan bahwa saya orang baru di forum dan baru beberapa kali membeli ikan untuk dikirim ke Makassar dan saya sangat puas bertransaksi dengan:
> 1. Ronny "Benkoi" Purnama
> 2. Rvidella "Dodo Koi"
> 3. Rahmat "Ademilanforever"
> 4. Tomi "Arungtasik" Lebang
> 5. Muh.Menkar
> 6. Adi "Vina_pmk"
> Terima kasih friend dan sukses selalu


[/quote:c8ozglsj]

----------


## Gom 7rait

> Dear rekan2...kalau mau lihat orang yang suka bersedekah maka Bang Sirait ini salah satunya...beli ikan mahal2 kemudian jual murah......saya pernah merasakannya ...sungguh berhati mulia tapi beliau bukan kategori penjual koi lho.....hahahahaha...


Kang Iwan, win-win deal aja itu kang, klo mau derma, kan dealnya hibah... ha..ha..ha..
resiko punya kolam KSSK, klo mau ada yg baru hrs ada yg keluar atau yg baru dilarang masuk, jadi klo nafsu mau ikut GO, ya repot cari pengungsian... he..he..he..

----------


## iwan_makassar

noted bang...di SMS saja lagi  ::  
[quote=Gom 7rait]


> Dear rekan2...kalau mau lihat orang yang suka bersedekah maka Bang Sirait ini salah satunya...beli ikan mahal2 kemudian jual murah......saya pernah merasakannya ...sungguh berhati mulia tapi beliau bukan kategori penjual koi lho.....hahahahaha...


Kang Iwan, win-win deal aja itu kang, klo mau derma, kan dealnya hibah... ha..ha..ha..
resiko punya kolam KSSK, klo mau ada yg baru hrs ada yg keluar atau yg baru dilarang masuk, jadi klo nafsu mau ikut GO, ya repot cari pengungsian... he..he..he..[/quote:3b12fbvc]

----------


## iwan_makassar

walah....itu bukan peringkat om dodo... :P 
[quote=rvidella]ouhhhhhh masih kalah dibanding Ben Koi ....
berpacu dalam reputasi ah ....  ::  





> aahhh...itu gossip om...lihat ini dong di halaman sebelumnya  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by "iwan_makassar":16zise03
> 
> Untuk yang membaca postingan ini, saya hanya mau menyampaikan bahwa saya orang baru di forum dan baru beberapa kali membeli ikan untuk dikirim ke Makassar dan saya sangat puas bertransaksi dengan:
> ...


[/quote:16zise03]

----------

